#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Direct/Management Quota Admissions Related Discussions >  >  SBIT Sonipat 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Branches, Placements Discussion

## richa_tiwari

*About* : Chanderwati Educational and Charitable Trust, a Trust that promises to impart quality technical education, has founded SBIT.

SBIT believes that good quality never comes accidentally but through focused efforts and high aims. In today's turbulent environment it becomes important to train and mould the students in such a way that they are competent enough to face the dynamic and potentially complex environment. Apart from helping the students to developing understanding of the conceptual and analytical facts of engineering, SBIT also emphasizes on inculcating three main attributes of education in each student i.e. knowledge, attitude and skill.

At SBIT special emphasis is there to impart knowledge to students, which is, much more than University Curriculum and is in synchronization with market developments. 

*Branches*

Computer Science and Engineering ( CSE )Information Technology ( IT )Electronics and Communication Engineering ( ECE )Electrical and Electronics Engineering ( EEE )*Mechanical Engineering ( ME )
*Fee Structure :*

Total Fee for 1st Year: Rs. 99900
Total Fee for 2nd Year: Rs. 82950
Total Fee for 3rd Year: Rs. 82950
Total Fee for 4th Year: Rs. 84350

Total Fee: Rs. 350150

*Campus Facilities*

*Library*

Library is an integral part of the Institution and imparting its services to students, faculty members and other staff members. SBIT Library is having a huge collection of books on engineering, science, technology, management and humanities. The SBIT Library have planned to digitize all in house resources and knowledge generated by the faculty, student of SBIT. After digitization of these resources, accessibility will be provided through Intranet or Internet. It offers library services through its various divisions.

*TRANSPORT
*
Institute is located very near to National Highway 1 and Sonepat City. It is well connected by road and train services.

Transport will be provided for students and faculty commuting from Delhi and Sonepat. Institute will run bus services from major points in Delhi and Sonepat and Panipat.

*HOSTEL*

The Institute has comprehensive and excellent hostel facility for boys in the campus. Hostel has large, airy, spacious, well designed and lighted rooms. The boarders are boarded in two-seater rooms. Hostel is furnished with all basic facilities like:

MessSports Facilities - Tennis, Table Tennis, Billiards, Volleybal, Cricket, BasketballAir Conditioned GymnasiumWater purifier and coolerRound-the-clock medical facilitiesCommon Room with indoor games and TV
Queries are Welcome !!!!





  Similar Threads: VIET Ghaziabad 2012 Admissions, Branches, Fee Structure, Placements Discussion SVCE Sonipat 2012 Admissions, Fee, Branches, Placements Discussion SGI Sonipat 2012 Admissions, Branches,  Fee Structure, Placements Discussions PDMCE Sonipat 2012 Admissions, Branches, Fee, Placements Discussions SIEM Sonipat 2012 Admissions, Fee, Branches, Placements Discussions

----------

